# How long to plow this



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Since I have never bid plowing a road, what should this go for?. Its 1.5 miles long 2 passes. the parkings are around 30,000 sq.ft Maybe asking a price is unfair, more like how long should it take. 2 inch trigger Im guessing 2 hrs max with my truck. Already have the job, just wondering what you guys think. Will share my price later.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You using that Dodge truck?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

You bet ya, I so wanted to fit in with you guys I got a plow on my Dodge. 
I know its a Dodge, but at least I got a fisher plow thats cool no?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't get why people without Dodges always complain about them. At 90,000 miles, the only money I have had to put in this truck besides routine maintenance is a couple u-joints. 

I have no idea how long that would take. I'm sure your guess is better than mine anyway.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm gonna say well under 2 hours, you'll spend most of your time on the parking areas and turn-arounds. Plowing roads is easy, angle the blade and let 'er buck! Wish I had more roads on my routes, it's fun watching snow fly off the end of the blade as you're cruisin' to some good tunes!


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

wizardsr;848595 said:


> Plowing roads is easy...


That is, as long as you know where the sides of the roads are:laughing:


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

well, 1.5 mile road, 2 passes is 3 miles of driving. At 15mph (easy enough on a road, mark it well) that's about 15 minutes of driving. 30k square feet is 3/4 of an acre, about 30 to 45 minutes.

1 to 1.5 hours first blush.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks I will let you know how long it takes, I am sure I will be much faster near the end of the season when I am used to the place, and plowing with a truck truck. My price $9,800 for the season.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Your price is in but for what it is worth I used to do a golf course road. It was 1km. Never could I do it in 2 passes, always took 4, maybe 3 but I had to come back out. One small area at the pro shop and 1 small area at the Maintenance shed. Took me 20 minutes most days. With all those trees keep and eye on the drifting. I left it 18 hours once and when I came around the one corner the pile was 4' high. Went next door and got the farmer with his tractor and blower.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

cet;858270 said:


> Your price is in but for what it is worth I used to do a golf course road. It was 1km. Never could I do it in 2 passes, always took 4, maybe 3 but I had to come back out. One small area at the pro shop and 1 small area at the Maintenance shed. Took me 20 minutes most days. With all those trees keep and eye on the drifting. I left it 18 hours once and when I came around the one corner the pile was 4' high. Went next door and got the farmer with his tractor and blower.


The place is closed for the winter, basically want it kept open for fire department. The open areas could be a problem for drifting, at least I know someone who ownes tractors


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

Dang closed in winter I was going to see if you wanted to sub out the cart paths haha roads are fun to plow as long as there are no surprises


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

I would say he is right the road I do takes 3 passes generally with my 8 with wings. I would say the math is about right u will plowing depending on slope and snow depth pretty quick on the road but the spots will take more time and I cant tell how long from pic and numbers I would say 30- 1 hour max on road and that is with some f-ing around.


----------

